# NSA Annapolis Possum Point Recreational Fishing Area



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The NSA Annapolis Possum Point recreational fishing area will be closed for restoration from 14 March through 31 August 2016. Restoration activities will include shoreline stabilization, including a living shoreline, and fishing area improvements. The area will be re-opened in September 2016 once construction is complete. For more information, call Matt Klimoski, Director - Environmental Division, PWD Annapolis/US Naval Academy at 410-293-1025.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Great info.

Thanks


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

That's good news it was getting pretty worn out around the bulkheads.


----------

